# Random Misfire



## Kemols2 (Feb 4, 2018)

Need some help diagnosing a random misfire on my 06 bone stock ls2 gto. Was driving home the other day and the car just randomly started missing and lost a lot of power. So naturally I though a spark problem. So I replaced the plugs and wires and still missing. Scanned the car a it just threw a p0300 code. So I checked all the coils and they’re good. Checked all the grounds and wires for good connections. Also replaced the O2 sensors and still missing. All injectors are working and the car has normal compression, and all valve springs and rockers are intact. Someone please help me figure this out!!!???


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Kemols2 and welcome to the forum.
I moved your post to the proper page in the forum from site help.
Please familiarize yourself with the different pages that support your year and specific problem.
This not only will get you a faster response but will help people using the search function to also find the answer to your particular problem.
Again welcome to the forum, there are a lot of very knowledgeable people here that can help you with all aspects of your ride.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen everything from bad catalytic converter, plugs and wires, torque convert shudder causing the crank sensor to pick up it up as misfire, injector harness plug wet with moisture, computer plug moisture, bad tune, sticking egr, failing crank position sensor, bad coil pack ect.


----------

